# Mom Quit Feeding Babies



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a first timer that did great for the first four days. Now she does not want the babies around her. I tried to pet her and calm her while babies ate, she had no part of it.
I supplemented 3-4 oz earlier and the babies are still trying to nurse on their mom and all other expectant moms.
Her udder is not overly tight, no heat, no mastitis, maybe a little congestion, because slightly lumpy on the left side of udder. Not bad though. 
I was able to express milk from both sides, but she was very upset with me. 
Right now I can see the babies chasing her in circles in the birthing area....

Any thoughts.....

I am going to start supplementing, I guess.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Are her teats sore....chapped? That will happen especially with a FF. Then they don't want anyone touching them. I wouldn't either.... Try putting some veg oil on her udder and see if that doesn't help....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she is congested, you need to work that out. Massage, put peppermint oil or bag balm on it and milk her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Is mom well other wise? eating drinking, chewing a cud, poping berries? 
Look her udder and teats over well..its unsual for a mom to bond and feed her kids then just quit...if she looks chapped I use Coconut oil with vit E.., add a bit of peppermint ess. oil for added benifits and to massage the udder,,,
If you need to supplement..
Milk mom out and use her milk to avoid sick tummies...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I have a doe that always nurses her kids for a week, then just quits and wants nothing to do with them.....it's like clockwork. I always end up holding her just to let them eat, and I've done it the last three years.....
Anyways, sometimes the babies start to get rough when they nurse, and the mom, especially a first timer, will on occasion get annoyed and be discouraged from feeding the kids. Especially if they're sore and chapped. Plus this is all new to a FF, and between the hormones and pain and new kids and smells, they can just kind of freak out in response.....


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

She is not chapped...
She is eating and drinking, chewing cud
She is well enough to fight me when getting drenched.
I tried giving her molasses, red cell, and vegie oil
She wont even let the babies lay down next to her.

I will message her and then milk her out in about an hour.
I want to give her time to settle from the drenching attempt.
She is not responding to their calls or smelling them.


My guineas got in with her and bit at her teats, but I got them out quick. Could that have been enough for this? There were no sores.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It might have. Those little kid teeth may be a reminder. Even if there are no sores, she may be hurting from that.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I read through another thread that was nearly the same as mine....
The difference is my kids are not getting near enough and are very hungry...
The mom is healthy....

CanyonTrailGoats: I would hate to have to hold her down every time she kids... I have way too many goats for that... ugh... I am impressed that you take the time!!

Kathy: Thanks, I will try messaging her with peppermint balm left over from a very nasty case of mastitis last spring and see if she relaxes.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

How many kids did she have?


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

She had one and adopted one, when she delivered her buckling. Was talking to them and looking after them really well up until today. I noticed the babies were acting hungry and she has been real grouchy with them. She wont even let them lay with her....
I don't tolerate poor mothering well, so at a loss as to why a (seemingly) healthy mom in a good home would not care for her babies.
Her buckling was born on the 5th....
She is the only one with babies and is new to this... could it be that she is seeing her herd mates push the babies so she does too?
I keep trying to come up with reasons... but how do I help her?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Laura, try to look at it from her side of the fence. She is a first timer, she is uncertain about what is going on, she is not producing enough milk - probably from the possible congestion - and her kids are hungry and chasing her around trying to get something to eat. I believe I would get her on the milking stand several times a day, apply warm compresses and try to work out the congestion through massage and milking. Then I would put that milk (and a little more if I could get my hands on it) in a bottle and feed the kids. Get the kids filled up so they are screaming and chasing Mom around, and Mom isn't freaking out because she doesn't understand what is going on. She sounds like a good mother, otherwise she would have never adopted the 2nd kid. I think she just needs a spa day, probably two or even three - so to speak. Most mothers that reject their kids do it within 24 hours - not 4 days after birth. You might also consider pulling her adopted kid and bottling to take some pressure off her. I could be way off base here, but I don't see the sense in ruining a seemingly good mother due to her taking on more than she can handle.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

GoatCrazy,
I agree with you. I did not milk her last night, but I did message her real good and provided her a bunk bed of sorts so she is still alone with her babies, but able to sleep elevated away from them. I have plenty of frozen milk so she does not have to milked dry. I gave her B complex and some calcium during my midnight check and fed the babies out of the bottle. She started looking kind of depressed at 4 this morning, but still no fever or bad smells. I gave her pen G because she started coughing. She may have a cold from the drastic temp change and all the rain. She showed interest when I handled her babies, so I think she still cares.

On a personal note, I had to take in my two nieces and nephews and that has put quite a new spin on my life. With four hour checks on all my due any minute goats and lack of sleep, I got aggravated that there was another mom not taking care of her own.

I am over that and I am embarrassed because that momma has adopted one and does show care and as the night went on it was apparent that she is starting to get sick. 

Sleep depravation is hard on me. That is why I love this sight, so you can help me find perspective through the foggy haze that is now my brain. 

Goat Crazy thanks for your opinion, I agree.
Laura


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Update:
I gave the babies a bottle this am, gave mom some vit C, garlic, and redcell and messaged udder real good with a peppermint udder gel.
2 hrs ago I seen her call her babies, but not let them feed. She seemed to want to.
2 hrs after that I am getting ready to head out with udder gel and bottles and see the babies climbing on mom and she stood up and let them feed for less than a minute, so she is trying. Still going out, but mom is TRYING.... So happy and tired with four hour checks...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Good deal!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad things are working out.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

ogyc Laura, I wouldn't keep that doe except for the fact that she was my first goat and part of the family, a great milker, and gives me multiples that end up being gorgeous kids! 
If it weren't for that, I wouldn't be wasting my time with her......


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

So, I went out and to check on two more does showing signs of early labor and BeBe stood up fed her babies a little and then laid down with them for the first time in three days. They are still acting too hungry, so I supplement a little 3 times a day to help her out. I think she was just sick.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I know there are some that will just quit feeding their babies but usually there is a reason. Glad you figured it out and she is on the mend and feeding her kids.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good job!! You have shown great dedication even in through personal issues..its not easy to do..but you are doing it!! Best wishes for a quick recovery for mom and a bit of rest for you...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Laura, how is Mom and the kids doing? Still improving?


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I am feeding the kids 6 oz twice a day. The mom is over her cold and the worms are gone!! BUT....
Her udders are mildly congested, not sure if it is genetic or meaty udder or something I could help her with. She produces some milk and is now sleeping with the kids and letting them jump all over her, she allows them to eat, but she just is not producing much milk....she is a ff
I know it is not mastitis, no heat, she enjoys me messaging them (although I am not making a difference)..... 

I tried finding a youtube video about how to milk out the congestion, but could not find it. I had one (I culled her) last year with mastitis and never could get her cleared up. She just simply dried up. I run a meat farm, so the dairy side of it is really hard on me.

I have a Nubian (bought her to have milk for emergencies) due in two weeks which is great because I am running low on my milk supply...


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I have three ladies bagged up, small amount of discharge, no tail ligs, and all very restless. So I am very wore out and grateful to BeBe for taking care of her babies.
Just because I want to have a thriving meat farm does not mean that I don't care for these babies and want them to have the best. Even the boys that will one day feed someone's family will have a very happy life with me.

So if you know of a way that I can help BeBe's udder I would love your help.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

If you look close you can see Tony's head sticking up behind BeBe and little Jeannie is back there too sleeping. 
The other picture is what we woke up to this morning.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

OGYC_Laura said:


> Just because I want to have a thriving meat farm does not mean that I don't care for these babies and want them to have the best. Even the boys that will one day feed someone's family will have a very happy life with me.
> 
> So if you know of a way that I can help BeBe's udder I would love your help.


Oh, hon, I never thought that for a moment! I only asked because you were so upset with the situation, and I didn't want you to think you had been forgotten. I was trying to offer some support. Here is an article about treating mastitis and udder congestion, as well as a basic video of milking techniques for goats. I hope they help! This is one time I wish I had dairy goats and could offer some hands-on experience to you.

http://tennesseemeatgoats.com/MeatGoatMania/March2013/


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Justifying a meat farm has become habit.... never thought anyone on here would judge me... the people around my farm think that goats are to clear brush off the land or maybe one milker for the family or pets.... When I proudly say that I am starting a goat meat farm the people in my community gasp lol.... I am surrounded by cow farms, I wonder what they think the cows are for lol....
Louisville is not that far away from me about two hours... so a lot of ethnic groups have already asked about buying direct from my farm  ( I hung up flyers at the hospitals)
It is hard not to get attached though.
I tell my kids and my husband (because he wants to keep them all) that we are helping them reach the potential that God put them here for. The biggest waste is to live a long life and never reach your potential.
Thanks for the video... I will watch it now


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

The article helped so much  If I wasn't so tired I would jump for joy lol , ok I am a bit slap happy...
Milk of Mag, Vit C, and peppermint oil is all I need to help her and I was already doing a lower dose of Vit C and the peppermint. 
I used to read through that site a lot last year but I forgot what a valuable tool it is. 
thank you very much.

One of my expectant does has started ramming her head into the wall... Do you think she is starting? I am afraid to sleep lol, I don't want to miss anything and most of these does have never kidded on my farm. I bought them in May at an Amish auction...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

OGYC_Laura said:


> Justifying a meat farm has become habit.... never thought anyone on here would judge me... the people around my farm think that goats are to clear brush off the land or maybe one milker for the family or pets.... When I proudly say that I am starting a goat meat farm the people in my community gasp lol.... I am surrounded by cow farms, I wonder what they think the cows are for lol....
> Louisville is not that far away from me about two hours... so a lot of ethnic groups have already asked about buying direct from my farm  ( I hung up flyers at the hospitals)
> It is hard not to get attached though.
> I tell my kids and my husband (because he wants to keep them all) that we are helping them reach the potential that God put them here for. The biggest waste is to live a long life and never reach your potential.
> Thanks for the video... I will watch it now


It's ok. I, too, raise goats for meat in cattle and sheep country. I think I might have a pretty good understanding of where you are coming from. I don't know about your area but, in mine, cows are 'acceptable', a 'worthwhile' enterprise as well as being "manly" - whatever that means. :lol: Personally, I think it comes down to the same thing as cats and men - cattle ranchers don't like goats because they know goats are smarter than they are. I don't know that for a fact, but I have very strong suspicions. :lol:

Congratulations on your foray into the ethnic markets, and the response! That is wonderful! I fully understand about getting attached, though. I agree with you on your philosophy, as well.

No problem! You keep your chin up and keep on doing what you do - it will work out ok.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

OGYC_Laura said:


> The article helped so much  If I wasn't so tired I would jump for joy lol , ok I am a bit slap happy...
> Milk of Mag, Vit C, and peppermint oil is all I need to help her and I was already doing a lower dose of Vit C and the peppermint.
> I used to read through that site a lot last year but I forgot what a valuable tool it is.
> thank you very much.
> ...


You are so very welcome! I've noticed that kidding out does for any length of time tends to either make one slap happy from lack of sleep, or very cranky for the same reason. Personally, I prefer slap happy because there are way less apologies to make later. ;-)


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I love the first picture of Bebe and her babies! The 2nd one - not so much! It looks cold and reminds me too much of here. :lol: It is pretty, though.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I did the Milk of Mag, Vit C and messages until yesterday. All Congestion is GONE!! Went out to supplement the babies this morning and they were full !! Hehehe no more supplementing..
The MoM did the trick.
Babies are growing well and mom is good and healthy!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

OGYC_Laura said:


> I did the Milk of Mag, Vit C and messages until yesterday. All Congestion is GONE!! Went out to supplement the babies this morning and they were full !! Hehehe no more supplementing..
> The MoM did the trick.
> Babies are growing well and mom is good and healthy!!


Oh Laura, that is fabulous! I am so happy to hear that! :thumbup: :fireworks: :fireworks:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad the congestion is gone. It can take several days of massaging and peppermint oil to get rid of congestion.


----------

